# What happens next?



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I just need a bit of help!

My DH has been told he doesnt have many swimmers, and the ones which he has are lazy.  I am waiting on a referal from Doctors for my tests, however they havent actually said what the tests are?    Can anyone tell me what tests they do for women?  I have just had my blood tests yesterday to check ovulation, but I really dont know what the next step is, and I would like to prepare myself for this!!  

Wishing you all lots of   and so much   

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to Fertility Friends.

Usually they will do Day 2 and Day 21 Blood Tests.  Day 2 check your FSH levels which tell them about your Ovarian Reserve and Day 21 check for Ovulation as you said.  Usually you will then have either a Lap and Dye or a HSG which is really just down to the preferences of your Consultant.  I had a Lap & Dye which is a key hole procedure where they check for blockages in your fallopian tubes.  The HSG does the same job but it is less-invasive and done while you are awake.  I personally favour the Lap & Dye as then if they do find anything while they are in there they can deal with it at the same time which speeds things up quite a bit.

Then depending on what they find with you, usually they will recommend you go for ICSI if your DH has a low count and lazy swimmers.  That is the same as IVF but instead of just putting all parties in a Petri Dish and expecting them to get on with it the Embryologist actually injects the sperm into the egg.

Try not to think about the whole big picture at the moment you'll drive yourself mad, just focus on getting your investigations done and then you'll be able to focus on the next bit!   Did they tell you what your DH's count was?

Axxx


----------



## Natacha33 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Lolsugar, Welcome!
Are you being referred to a specialist by your GP? Basic tests on women would be checking if the tubes are open and a scan - I had both. They basically insert some saline water and scan at the same time to see the liquid and chack all ok .Nothig to worry about, it is a bit uncomfortable but quite quick . Maybe some blood tests to check your hormoe levels although I think I had that done because of my Thyroid. They will then decide the best course of action for you and your DH.
Good luck and check in to let us know how you are getting on
Keep smiling

Isabelle x


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Amanda

Thank you so much for your quick and great response, that has put my mind at ease knowing what can follow....  

They didn't give us the stat's on DH sperm count, but doctor started the conversation by saying 'it's not that you don't have any sperm, but very little and they are lazy ones!!!' not the nicest way to put it!  Poor DH, he was really upset  

Now just the referral wait then, I hope that they can get me in for Day 2 blood tests straight away, or that will be such a long wait (35 day cycle).

I think from what you said the Lap and Dye sounds like the better option, are you under Local or General for that?  I will defo try and ask for that though, would prefer them to sort the problem whist there.  Do you have much time off work afterwards?  

I am worried about work, as no-one knows, and working in a male environment, not sure what they will say    how do you word it too?  

   Thanks again for the lovely response xxx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Isabelle,

Thank you, I really appreciate the response, its so nice to have people to talk to who know what happens next   

I know I'm not alone, but its hard when you actually haven't told anyone about TTC with no luck.  Gosh if one more person asks 'when are you going to have a baby' I may scream  

I am being referred by my Doctor, she didn't really have much information on the whole process, and didn't really explain DH's results to us, left us a little clueless!!!    

I would like to know where out treatment would take place, any ideas on how I would find that out?  We live just outside of Rugby - Warwickshire, and all I can find is Birmingham, which is a good 40 Minutes away.  

   Thanks again Isabelle   , I will make sure that I keep you up to date with what happens    xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

The Lap & Dye is under GA but only takes less than an hour so not too long at all. Depending on how strenuous your job is you could be back at work in a few days or maybe a week if its more active. You will get a sick note though and they will just write post op recovery on it if you don't want to say what you've had done.

My experience of a male dominated work place is they are scared to death of "womens issues" so if you tell them that you are having some problems and will need a gynae procedure I can guarantee they won't ask for any more information!  Or if you think that it would be easier just to be upfront and honest just tell them. I told my work colleagues when doing treatment and they were very supportive. 

So long as there are some swimmers then ICSI will select the strongest and use those to fertilise the eggs. 

You could ring your Primary Care Trust and ask them where the nearest NHS Clinic is, or you could go on the HFEA website and look, you just need your postcode.

www.hfea.gov.uk

Axxx

/links


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh Amanda, thank you!!!!  

That link is a great find.  Its good to see the success rate at local clinics, and to see the waiting times.  I guess I had better get this BMI down now  

I think I may have to be honest, my Boss' daughter is a Midwife, and you never know maybe he can help.  Just don't want everyone knowing really.  Pretty sure most of the men will run a mile   I hope they are supportive... next the family!  Arghhh    I am pretty sure that my family do not know anyone with any difficulties conceiving, so this will be hard  

Fingers crossed for the starting point, must stay positive   

 Thank You again for all the information and help xxx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have just had my day 21 blood test back, all OK, except Ovulation was not confirmed.    I am a 35/36 day cycle, would this affect the day 21 test for ovulation?  

Any information welcome, I think the waiting time for referral is long  

xxx


----------



## Natacha33 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi LolSugar,

I remember when I had my 21 day test done, first one came "inconclusive" so I was asked for a 2nd one to be done. The second test came back negative. That s actually one of my worst memories.I remember being at the doctor being told "it is very unlikely you ovulate", I knew I had problems as we' been TTC for a few years but it hear it destroyed me then. Looking back, as my periods are not that regular, of course it is very hard to check on a specific day. I have since tried the ovulation kit you can get from Boots and it did come back positive so I think maybe I don't always ovulate so I need the extra help to conceive  Uless your period is dead on 28 days, I am not sure if this test is very conclusive.....?

My advice is that there are quite a few more tests to go through but don't make one result put you down the dumps or elate you  try to keep your emotions in check, get these tests done and keep positive. ( the better the results, all the better of course!)  Think about the result you ( and we all on this site!) want to achieve 
A long and exciting journey! keep us updated    

A personal shout now: ARGGGGHHHHHHHHH if one more person tells me " oh it's you next, you've got to start thinking about babies now" ( got enaged in December so of course, everyone mentions babies to us....)


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Isabelle,

Thank you for the reply!    I was hoping that it was a case of delayed ovulation!!!  I have also done the home ovulation kits, and these have said that I am ovulating   !!  So I think that I will be OK!!!!  Its amazing the way GP's can confuse the heck out of you!!    I am sure that my GP wants rid of me!  

I am being    , and just taking one day at a time, trying to put all of my worries into loosing weight to get the dreaded BMi down!!!  

Sending big   Hun, I know as soon as we got married, practically everyone presumed that we'd have a baby 9 months later.  Its so very frustrating   But the biggest congratulations on the engagement       was it a suprise or did you know?  

So how are you getting along with treatment?
xx   xx


----------



## Natacha33 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Lolsugar,


Yes, the engagement was a surprise though we have been together for nearly 7 years now 
It made me feel more secure in our relationship as I was wondering if he was going to stay with me if I can't give him children...it's not the same for men, is it 
Had a scan this morning and all is ok so far - waiting to hear about my Rubella immunity today and if it is ok, I can start injections tomorrow !
Fingers crossed all goes well....

Are you doing the testson the NHS or are you going private?
Keep us updated


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Morning Isabelle,

Wow, how exciting, you can start injections!!!  Wishing you so much       and you are in my thoughts, I have everything crossed for you  

That's Fantastic on the Engagement, Congratulations again!!!  Have you set the date?   

I think we are going to try the NHS   ... we are just waiting for the referral now, not quite sure how long that can take, but at least it is in the process!!  DH gets private healthcare with his work, so I think he was going to look to see if he could get us started through there  ?  We will see!!      

So just a waiting game for that now, I'm presuming that a referral can take about a month, so at least we have another month to TTC   

Keep smiling, wishing you so much     xx


----------

